# hdgamingmods.com



## dragon_from_iso (Aug 7, 2018)

Has anybody ever dealt with this site? I bought a sx pro from this site on july 3rd and still havent got it when i email him he always has a excuse.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 7, 2018)

I’ve never heard or dealt with them. They seem to be endorsed by hackinformer. When I went to the site, I redeemed hackinformers code “Informer”. The code is valid and takes off $5. I’d buy from them. Also the status is “back order” for the sx pro. I bought from modchipsdirect, a lot of people jumped their back and some even jumped ship, because they didn’t feel they were being informed enough. You’ll get yours just after the person before you gets theirs. Oh and try not to bug them too much. They are busy enough.


----------



## dragon_from_iso (Aug 7, 2018)

When i ordered mine it said back ordered till the end of july and now it says till the end of august.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 7, 2018)

When the batches were coming in from China to modchipsdirect, one batch got help up in customs. That added about a week, maybe two.


----------



## kane9932 (Aug 23, 2018)

Did you ever get your sx pro? I ordered mine on the 10th of July still no luck.


----------



## Mark2333 (Aug 29, 2018)

kane9932 said:


> Did you ever get your sx pro? I ordered mine on the 10th of July still no luck.


Contact your reseller, maybe they just forgot your order.


----------

